# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Redditometro: mi stanno beccando con l'auto

## samu

Nel 2007 ho acquistato un automezzo da 21 cavalli fiscali che, in base alla richiesta dell'agenzia delle entrate viene calcolata come segue:
incremento patrimoniale da suddividere nell'anno di acquisto e nei quatto anni antecedenti di  36.950 (l'ho pagata molto meno era a km 0)pari a un incremento patrimoniale annuo di 7.390  più un valore di reddito derivante da tabella 3 del redditometro pari a 31.731,07 . Vorrei sapere quanto segue: 
1)In realtà il bene è stato acquistato in piccola parte dietro pagamento in contanti e per il restante con un finanziamento quinquennale.In questo caso l'importo delle rate andrebbe sommato al valore di reddito derivante da tabella per tutti gli anni di durata del finanziamento? La parte pagata in contanti costituirebbe quindi l'incremento patrimoniale da dividere nell'anno di acquisto e nei quattro antecedenti?
2)L'automezzo in questione è in uso sia a me che a mio fratello, il quale non possiede altri automezzi.In questo caso sia l'incremento patrimoniale sia il valore di reddito derivante da tabella 3 possono essere suddivisi tra i due reali utilizzatori dell'automezzo anche se questo è stato registrato solo anome mio?
3)Oltre a questo l'auto la uso parecchio anche per lavoro ma l'associazione artigiani che mi tiene la contabilità a suo tempo mi aveva consigliato di non intestarla alla ditta. Come posso fare a dimostrare che la macchina è usata anche per lavoro?
4)Ma in base a quale logica sono stati determinati i parametri per calcolare l'aumento di reddito? Visto che nessuna auto diesel 2200 di cilindrata può costare così tanto, in fase di contenzioso posso andare a discutere portando le tabelle ACI?

----------


## roby

> Nel 2007 ho acquistato un automezzo da 21 cavalli fiscali che, in base alla richiesta dell'agenzia delle entrate viene calcolata come segue:

  
software per il calcolo: Redditometro 2006-2007 
sezione riservata al redditometro: redditometro 2009,accertamento sintetico,incrementi patrimoniali,immobili,fabbricati,barche,navi,auto,  moto,abitazioni,collaboratori familiari 
per i pagamenti fatti si segue il criterio di cassa....  :Smile:

----------


## pettirosso

mi sembra chiaro che se l'hai pagato con finanziamento devi dare prova solo del reddito con cui hai pagato le rate

----------


## FrancescoPinna

> Nel 2007 ho acquistato un automezzo da 21 cavalli fiscali che, in base alla richiesta dell'agenzia delle entrate viene calcolata come segue:
> incremento patrimoniale da suddividere nell'anno di acquisto e nei quatto anni antecedenti di  36.950 (l'ho pagata molto meno era a km 0)pari a un incremento patrimoniale annuo di 7.390  più un valore di reddito derivante da tabella 3 del redditometro pari a 31.731,07 . Vorrei sapere quanto segue: 
> 1)In realtà il bene è stato acquistato in piccola parte dietro pagamento in contanti e per il restante con un finanziamento quinquennale.In questo caso l'importo delle rate andrebbe sommato al valore di reddito derivante da tabella per tutti gli anni di durata del finanziamento? La parte pagata in contanti costituirebbe quindi l'incremento patrimoniale da dividere nell'anno di acquisto e nei quattro antecedenti?
> 2)L'automezzo in questione è in uso sia a me che a mio fratello, il quale non possiede altri automezzi.In questo caso sia l'incremento patrimoniale sia il valore di reddito derivante da tabella 3 possono essere suddivisi tra i due reali utilizzatori dell'automezzo anche se questo è stato registrato solo anome mio?
> 3)Oltre a questo l'auto la uso parecchio anche per lavoro ma l'associazione artigiani che mi tiene la contabilità a suo tempo mi aveva consigliato di non intestarla alla ditta. Come posso fare a dimostrare che la macchina è usata anche per lavoro?
> 4)Ma in base a quale logica sono stati determinati i parametri per calcolare l'aumento di reddito? Visto che nessuna auto diesel 2200 di cilindrata può costare così tanto, in fase di contenzioso posso andare a discutere portando le tabelle ACI?

  in ordine 
1) dimostra il pagamento rateale e l'agenzia procederà alle eventuali correzioni.  
2) dimostra che l'auto è usata anche da tuo fratello e ti sarà calcolata la giusta quota di disponibilità 
3) la macchina è usata anche per lavoro ma non risulta? E allora che vuoi? Peggio per te. Avresti beneficiato del calcolo della sola parte a uso promiscuo. 
4) la logica dei calcoli, in questa sede, è un aspetto secondario e troppo complesso. 
Se hai delle ragioni valide l'Agenzia ti ascolterà.

----------


## maratoneta

Sentenza Corte di Cassazione n. 11389 dell 08.05.2008. 
Se lautovettura è stata acquistata con un prestito essa non può essere ritenuta quale bene indice di maggiore capacità contributiva. 
La cassazione ha valutato che il maggior reddito accertato, essenzialmente connesso alla disponibilità di due autovetture, era a ritenersi insussistente, per avere il contribuente fornito la prova che le risorse finanziarie alluopo utilizzate provenivano dallaccensione di un mutuo ultrannale e non già da proventi dellattività.

----------


## Niccolò

> Sentenza Corte di Cassazione n. 11389 dell 08.05.2008. 
> Se lautovettura è stata acquistata con un prestito essa non può essere ritenuta quale bene indice di maggiore capacità contributiva. 
> La cassazione ha valutato che il maggior reddito accertato, essenzialmente connesso alla disponibilità di due autovetture, era a ritenersi insussistente, per avere il contribuente fornito la prova che le risorse finanziarie alluopo utilizzate provenivano dallaccensione di un mutuo ultrannale e non già da proventi dellattività.

  Quando leggo queste sentenze mi incuriosisco e mi chiedo: quanto avrà speso il contribuente per arrivare a leggere la sentenza della Cassazione?

----------


## samu

Grazie per la risposta Maratoneta è un buono spunto difensivo visto che l'auto l'ho proprio comprata a rate. Comunque per non sbagliarsi l'agenzia delle entrate nel mio redditometro ci ha infilato anche la quota di abitazione   (17% è una miseria) che ho ereditato alla morte di mio padre in maniera tale da non trovarsi con un accertamento basato su un solo bene significativo. Vedremo come andrà a finire. 
Solo per informazione stiamo seguendo questa linea:
1) dimostrare l'utilizzo comune dell'auto tra me e mio fratello per spalmare il   reddito derivante visto che in realtà è l'unica auto che abbiamo in due
2) richedere la parziale strumentalità del bene visto che la nostra ditta possiede solo furgoni (due decenti mentre uno è un rottame) e i nostri clienti sono sparpagliati per l'Italia, il che mi obbliga a frequenti spostamenti per fare il rappresentante della mia stessa ditta. A dire il vero su 90.000 km ne avrò fatti a dir tanto 8.000 per andare a spasso mentre gli altri li ho fatti tutti per lavoro, ma nel 2007 quando ho comprato la macchina l'agenzia non faceva redditometri per auto 2200 turbodiesel mentre tendeva a contestare la strumentalità del bene in caso di un automobile intestata ad una ditta artigiana (produciamo serramenti) e quindi l'abbiamo intestata a me personalmente per evitare quello che ai tempi era il rischio maggiore.
3) dimostrare mediante rimborsi spese l'utilizzo dell'auto per fini di rappresentanza      associativa (sono presidente nazionale del Gruppo Legno Confartigianato) 
Speriamo che basti, comunque è un indegnità che prima ti piantino grane sulla strumentalità dell'automobile anche se in realtà ti serve molto per lavoro, e poi dopo che te la sei intestata personalmente facendo così una scelta pro-Fisco cerchino di impallinarti con il redditometro.

----------


## maratoneta

> Grazie per la risposta Maratoneta è un buono spunto difensivo visto che l'auto l'ho proprio comprata a rate.

  Di nulla  :Smile:

----------

